# Die Top 3 DMG Klassen



## Cøred (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind und das wir davon ausgehen das sie alle gleich gut equipt sind und ihre Klassen auch beherrschen.


----------



## Raheema (19. Mai 2009)

mageir magier magier! 

nein eigentlich sind alle gtu wenn man sie richtig spielt


----------



## Deuratis (19. Mai 2009)

1. Hexer
2. Schatten Priester
3. Magier


----------



## wlfbck (19. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> eigentlich sind alle gtu wenn man sie richtig spielt


----------



## Shurkien (19. Mai 2009)

Ich 
Ich
Ich

Noch fragen?


----------



## Elda (19. Mai 2009)

Jede Klasse es ist nur abhängig vom Equip/skillung/Rotation


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Mai 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich
> Ich
> Ich
> 
> Noch fragen?



ja, eine noch. wer ist der beste dd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Mai 2009)

1.Hexer 
2.Mage
Schamane

kommt halt immer auf die situation an da kann auch ma jemand ganz anderes erster sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Mai 2009)

1.fury warri
2.fury warri
3.fury warri

wem das nicht passt der kann mich ma xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (19. Mai 2009)

1: (leider) Furors wenn sie Full t8,5 sind ^^
2: Schurken
3: Vieleicht Vergelter ( Mit den guten Equip) 
4: Mage
5: Hunter [KILL THE HUNTERZ!]


----------



## Stuvex (19. Mai 2009)

1. Schurke

2. Hexer

3. Mage


----------



## Druidiri (19. Mai 2009)

1. Ele Schamis

2. Hexer

3. Mages 



meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Gildgalad (19. Mai 2009)

Das kommt neben der Erfahrung und dem Equip auc hauf die Situation an.

Hexer z. B machen an Trash kaum DpS aber an Bossen unglaublich viel,jelänger der Kampf dauert. 

Ziemlich schwer zu erklären.


----------



## Valnarr (19. Mai 2009)

Wie oft wir das thema schon hatte, bin als Verstärker bei uns im raid (10/25) immer erster.^^ In andren Gilden siehts anderes aus, es kommt wie schon gesagt, auf EQ/Support und vor allem auf Skill an und ob du aus deinem Char alles herraus kitzeln willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (19. Mai 2009)

In Ulduar

1.Schurken
2.Mages/Hexer/Shadow
3.Hunter/Dk/Mage/hexer

so isset bei uns


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Mai 2009)

Mage ,Eule und DK würde ich so spontan sagen.


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (19. Mai 2009)

Ele 

Retri 

Eule 

ganz klar 

Dyrtí


----------



## schmetti (19. Mai 2009)

Hexer ^^ 
Uhu  achne ist ja ne Eule oder so ^^
Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3n0m (19. Mai 2009)

Hab gehört Restro Dudus machen ziemlich perversen dmg...


----------



## BleaKill (19. Mai 2009)

1. Druide, Schamane, Todesritter, Priester, Krieger, Paladin, Hexenmeister, Magier, Schurke oder Jäger
2. Schurke, Druide, Krieger, Magier, Hexenmeister, Todesritter, Jäger, Paladin, Schamane oder Priester.
3. Jäger, Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister, Paladin, Krieger, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane oder Druide.

Wer was anderes sagt der lügt!


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. Mai 2009)

Naja mich wunderts das hier Niemand Jäger reinschriebt

Meiner meinung nach können Jäger auch guten Schaden machen, klar Die doofen Kiddie hunter....
aber es gibt auch spieler mit Skill, und Hunter machen guten Schaden....

Meine Reihenfolge wäre:

1.Hexer/shadowpriest
2.Mage. Eule
3.Hunter/warri/rouge/Vergelter


----------



## Seryma (19. Mai 2009)

Ich geh mal nach unserer Gilde:

1. Magier (ca. 5,4k DPS)
2. Schamane (Hehe, ich mit 5,1k DPS (Mehr schaff ich aber net..^^)
3. Hexer (4,7k DPS)

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Mai 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> 1.Meine Mutter macht mehr Schaden



habt ihr beide rabenmütter? meine hat noch nie schaden gemacht....aber im heilen ist sie die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (19. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> habt ihr beide rabenmütter? meine hat noch nie schaden gemacht....aber im heilen ist sie die beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also sie spielt Schurke da ist wenig mit Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxor (19. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> habt ihr beide rabenmütter? meine hat noch nie schaden gemacht....aber im heilen ist sie die beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe nices kommi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondgras (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haha lol jeder sagt was anderes. Damit sollte auch dem letzten endlich klar werden, daß es in WoW, seit Blizz die Klassen einigermaßen gebalanced hat (nicht PvP), es KEINE Top DMG Klasse gibt. Punkt aus Ende.


----------



## Sundarkness (19. Mai 2009)

also magier,dudu,dk,hunter,schamie,hexer,krieger,rogue hmm gabs da 

noch mehr?

will damit sagen alle sind gut mit entsprechendem eq/skill...

so long
Sun


----------



## Cloze (19. Mai 2009)

Ganz kla sind Shadow Priest,Mage und Hexer die Top 3 und da kann man auch nix gegen bringen.

Im langen Bosskampf ist Shadow auf 1. Im Trash oder kürzeren Kämpfen nicht. Da heben Mage und Hexer mehr DPS.


----------



## Sundarkness (19. Mai 2009)

@ Seryma hab grad mal deine sig ausprobiert...
da kommt immer schamane raus xD


----------



## Gorgor (19. Mai 2009)

Aus meinen Erfahrungen
1.mage
2.shadow
3.jäger


----------



## Teradas (19. Mai 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> @ Seryma hab grad mal deine sig ausprobiert...
> da kommt immer schamane raus xD


Habe die auch ausprobiert...Ich bin kein Druide -.-


----------



## Sundarkness (19. Mai 2009)

hmmm na gut ^^


----------



## ~undead~ (19. Mai 2009)

mich wundert es gerade ein wenig das hier jeder recht weit oben den Mage erwähnt O.o

- Schamane
- Pala
- Schurke / Dudu-Katze


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (19. Mai 2009)

1. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin
2. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin
2. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (19. Mai 2009)

Also grundlegend kann man nicht behaupten das es im Moment eine Top DD Klasse gibt.
Es kommt in erster Linie auf Skill an. Zweitens auf Gear und folglich auch auf die Situation im Raid / in der Gruppe (Encounter / Support - Buffs)

Aber ich persönlich würde sagen bei einem normalen Tank and Spank Boss sind Furys im Moment (weiterhin auch nach dem 10% Nerf!!!! ) die besten DDler.
Siehe Signatur :> Der Krieger sagt dir alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Konnte zB. Beispiel in Obsi25 1D mit 4.6k DPS auf dem ersten Platz halten, gefolgt von Retri und Schurken.
Aber ab Stand Naxx25 steigt der Dmg bei Waffenwechsel etc ins Unermessliche.

Btw.: An dieser Stelle mal Blizzard meinen größten Respekt an Blizzard, Ihr habt es nach Jahren endlich mal zu einer fairen Balance unter den DD Klassen geschafft!


----------



## Kahadan (19. Mai 2009)

Druidiri schrieb:


> 1. Ele Schamis
> 
> 2. Hexer
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakko (19. Mai 2009)

Nur um diese ganze Geschichte mal zu vervollständigen.

Wenn man von alle Klassen sind Top DDs mal absieht, was zur Zeit echt mal der Wahrheit entspricht, wie gesagt, abhängig vom Equip/Skill/Encounter

muß ich, da es noch keiner getan hat mal 

*Jäger*


nominieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nios (19. Mai 2009)

Naja,Skill vor Equip stellen sei mal dahingestellt...ich denk mal die Zeit ist vorbei bei WoW,dass man seine Klasse beherrschen muss(dafür hab ich genug Brain-afkler erlebt^^)...und dass es keine klare Rangliste gibt,was die DDs anbelangt,verdeutlicht eigentlich nur den enstandenen Einheitsbrei,den Blizz in den letzen Monaten produziert...
Wenn du die Frage der Top-DDler als Entscheidungshilfe gestellt hast,such dir am besten den aus,der dir spieltechnisch am meisten zusagt.^^

LG Nios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (19. Mai 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> 1. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin
> 2. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin
> 2. hexer, magier, krieger, priester, druide, todesritter, schamane, jäger, schurke, paladin



öhm du wirst es nicht glauben, aber der Pala macht Schaden, denn wir sind nicht mehr pre bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Mage
2. Shadow Priest
3. Jäger


----------



## KiLLa239 (19. Mai 2009)

Bin mit meinem Jäger eigentlich immer erster bei unseren 25er Raids.
Konkurenz habe ich normalerweise nur durch unseren besten DK und Schurken.
Vereinzelt auch mages und hexer und shadows sowie Eles
Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle anderen schlecht sind. Jede Klasse macht viel Schaden... geht nur um Skill.


----------



## KiLLa239 (19. Mai 2009)

Bin mit meinem Jäger eigentlich immer erster bei unseren 25er Raids.
Konkurenz habe ich normalerweise nur durch unseren besten DK und Schurken.
Vereinzelt auch mages und hexer und shadows sowie Eles
Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle anderen schlecht sind. Jede Klasse macht viel Schaden... geht nur um Skill.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (19. Mai 2009)

Hm bei uns im Ulduar Raid ist es meistens so:

1. Schurke/Feral
2. SPriest/Ele/DK/SV-Hunter
3. Mage/Hexer/Fury/Retri


----------



## Lonox89 (20. Mai 2009)

> Naja,Skill vor Equip stellen sei mal dahingestellt...ich denk mal die Zeit ist vorbei bei WoW,dass man seine Klasse beherrschen muss(dafür hab ich genug Brain-afkler erlebt^^)...und dass es keine klare Rangliste gibt,was die DDs anbelangt,verdeutlicht eigentlich nur den enstandenen Einheitsbrei,den Blizz in den letzen Monaten produziert...
> Wenn du die Frage der Top-DDler als Entscheidungshilfe gestellt hast,such dir am besten den aus,der dir spieltechnisch am meisten zusagt.^^
> 
> LG Nios
> ...



um damage zu machen musst du deine klasse besser beherrschen als zu bc zeiten, da zb die zeiten weg sind wo hunter ne 2 tasten rota gefahren is zb.

denke mal jeder erlebt zu oft leute in heros/raids die ne dps fahren die man eigentlich schon im nexus nonhero fahren sollte.

@topic beim leveln is der paladin der stärkste dd, gleicht sich auf 80 wieder aus.
derzeit is der stärkste dd die katze, allerdings nur am boss. und das is so, bei gleichem gear is die katze derzeit op.

laut den neuesten plänen von blizzard wird allerdings hunter der top dd werden, da ranged waffen ne erhöhte dps bekommen, da vermutlich wieder zuviele kiddies rumheulen dass se kein dmg machen und hunter voll underpowered wäre.


----------



## Ohmnia (20. Mai 2009)

So wie ich das sehe, bei Emalon 10/25 spiegelt sich das fast jedes Mal wieder.

1. Todesritter
2. Hexer
3. Schurke oder Moonkin


In Ulduar sieht's ein wenig anders aus da Caster durch viel Movement weniger Schaden machen, da sieht's wie folgt aus:

1. Schurke
2. Todesritter
3. Vergelterpaladin oder Hexer (dank Dots)


In Naxx sah das ganze nochmals anders aus da sehr viel AoE beim Trash eingesetzt wird.

1. Hexer oder Moonkin
2. Todesritter und oder Mage
3. Moonkin oder Hexer


----------



## Azuriel (20. Mai 2009)

lernts doch endlich ihr boons, es gibt keine top-dmg klasse. es kommt auf den raid, den skill des spielers und die situation an. und alle die hier "ich ich" schreien machen eh keinen schaden


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind und das wir davon ausgehen das sie alle gleich gut equipt sind und ihre Klassen auch beherrschen.



Im Prinzip kann jede Klasse auf Platz 1 sein ... Man muss sie nur spielen können !!!

Um einfach an die Spitze zu kommen : 

1 Magier
2 Todesritter
3 Schurke / Jäger

So ist es zumindest bei uns im Raid


----------



## StrangeFabs (20. Mai 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> 1. Druide, Schamane, Todesritter, Priester, Krieger, Paladin, Hexenmeister, Magier, Schurke oder Jäger
> 2. Schurke, Druide, Krieger, Magier, Hexenmeister, Todesritter, Jäger, Paladin, Schamane oder Priester.
> 3. Jäger, Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister, Paladin, Krieger, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane oder Druide.


Aye. Aber das juckt hier keinen, sonst könnte man nicht so schön spammen "meine Top 3 ist besser!!1" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (20. Mai 2009)

Also in Ulduar mit kommt, wenn das Equip und der Skill vergleichbar ist, keiner an den Schurken vorbei.


----------



## Skullcandy4l (20. Mai 2009)

Der absolute Top DD überhaupt ist ganz klar -> Hogger
Was der aus seinem Equip rausholt ist Imba und der Typ hat echt Skill.

Nach Hogger kann im Prinzip fast jeder DD stehn der sich etwas mit seiner Klasse auskennt und halbwegs vernünftiges Equip (angemessen gesockelt und verzaubert) trägt. 

Grund für deine Frage könnte ja sein, dass du einen neuen Charakter anfangen willst, und dir dafür die stärkste Klasse aussuchen willst. Zu diesem Vorhaben kann ich nur sagen -> bis du auf 80 bist gabs eh 8 nerfs und 6 buffs und somit würden dir die Antworten hier eh nix bringen, selbst wenns gerade ne Imba Klasse geben würde.


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Also in Ulduar mit kommt, wenn das Equip und der Skill vergleichbar ist, keiner an den Schurken vorbei.



bin auch der meinung...
war ja vor wotlk genau so... massig dmg machten diese schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mages sind da auch ganz top!


----------



## Ascanius (20. Mai 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, bei Emalon 10/25 spiegelt sich das fast jedes Mal wieder.
> 
> 1. Todesritter
> 2. Hexer
> ...


----------



## Yukaa (20. Mai 2009)

1. Rouge
2. Mage / Hexer
3. Pala


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Mai 2009)

1. Hogger
2. Chuck Norris
3. Angela Merkel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (20. Mai 2009)

also meine Eule kann im Heilset ordentlich rauspowern, ich würde behaupten unter die Topplätze komme ich noch. Ansonsten ist es skillsache. Derzeit sinds bei uns Jäger, Todesritter und Schurken.


----------



## Gast20180212 (20. Mai 2009)

direkt kann man es nicht sagen kommt immer auf den skill an die der spieler selber hat.


----------



## Skullcandy4l (20. Mai 2009)

Yukaa schrieb:


> 1. Rouge
> 2. Mage / Hexer
> 3. Pala



Rouge ist das Zeug was sich Frauen ins Gesicht schmieren!

Abgesehen davon hängt der Schaden den ein DD machen kann immer vom Boss Encounter ab. Manche Bosse kommen Range DDs/Castern mehr entgegen, andere den Melees. Eine Allgemeine Aussage kann man da nicht wirklich treffen. 

Ich bin mit meinem Jäger eingentlich fast immer ganz vorn im Penismeter oder zumindest 1-3. Selbst mit meinem (nicht mal eine Woche 80) DK schaffe ichs teilweise auf die vorderen Plätze. Die meisten Leute informieren sich einfach nicht über ihre Klassen, deshalb machen die auch keinen dmg. Gestern hat mir ein Pala erklärt das sein lila/blaues PvP Equip total Klasse für PvE ist, weil er damit sogar über 2k dps machen kann. Und das trotz fehlender/falscher Verzauberungen und massig gesockelter Ausdauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CKA15 (20. Mai 2009)

Oh mann wie viele Kiddies wieder unterwegs sind -.- ...

Ontop:

Es gibt keine "Beste" DD Klasse. Es kommt auf das Equip, den Encounter, den Raidsupport, und natürlich auf denjenigen drauf an der hinter dem Bildschirm sitzt.
Ich habe im aktuellen Content definitiv schon jede Klasse bis auf den Warri auf Platz 1 im DMG gesehen.
Man kann höchstens vom höchsten DMG POTENTIAL sprechen die eine Klasse mit sich bringt, darüber hab ich mir aber noch nicht groß gedanken gemacht. Hier würde ich den Dk aber auf Platz 1 setzen, ist halt einfach ne Noob Klasse die jeder spielen muss.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2009)

Also ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt! Es kommt nicht auf die Klasse drauf an sondern auf ihre Aufgabe im Raid!

Und ich bleib dabei:

Am meisten Schaden im Raid macht ein Tank, der nicht tanken kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind



skill > all

Mehr muß man nicht sagen.


----------



## GreenIsaac (20. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> nein eigentlich sind alle gtu wenn man sie richtig spielt



WoW = Epic fail -.- Wenn ich sowas schon lese könnte ich weinen und mein Frühstück auf das Notebook erbrechen... Klar jede Klasse macht Schaden. Wo ist da der Sinn an nem reinen DD? Nicht da. Punkt.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> skill > all
> 
> Mehr muß man nicht sagen.



/sign


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Mai 2009)

Ele schamy inc! 
4k DPS inc!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FTW! ;D

1. - 1 000 000. Ele  schamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kommt vl ma ne eule oder so ;P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt! Es kommt nicht auf die Klasse drauf an sondern auf ihre Aufgabe im Raid!
> 
> Und ich bleib dabei:
> 
> ...




/signed xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Lemmerer (20. Mai 2009)

Kommt immer drauf an.
Gute DDler machen gut schaden, machen nebenbei andere Sachen wie dicursen und passen auf aggro auf.
Ich kenne einige die einfach drauf los hauen und sich dann wundern das sie aggro ziehen bzw das die Gruppe
wiped weil nicht dicursed wurde etc.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Gut du machst mit Ele 4k Dps ... Mache ich mit Mage aber auch



Lemmerer schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an.
> Gute DDler machen gut schaden, machen nebenbei andere Sachen wie dicursen und passen auf aggro auf.
> Ich kenne einige die einfach drauf los hauen und sich dann wundern das sie aggro ziehen bzw das die Gruppe
> wiped weil nicht dicursed wurde etc.



1. DDler ist Falsch ! Oder heißt das DamageDealerler ?
2. Heißt es Decursen 
3. Spiegelbilder Ftw


----------



## Duko (20. Mai 2009)

ist doch ganz einfach:

1. Schamane, Todesritter, Magier, Hexenmeister, Schurke, Priester, Jäger, Krieger, Paladin, Druide

2. nichts

3. nichts

wann werdet ihr das einsehen das die klasse egal ist?


----------



## Silmarilli (20. Mai 2009)

Priester,Krieger,Paladin,Magier,Hexenmeister,Jäger,Schurke,Todesritter,Druide,Sc
hamane

spiel eine der Klassen gut und du wirst unter den ersten drei sein


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Mai 2009)

Wieso schreiben so viele MAGE ?? Die zeit war mal ich gehe sehr oft Raiden und da sind immer bis zu 4 Mages mit bei und da sieht man nie einen unter den Top 8 ! Ele,Hunter,DK wenn sie ihr Klasse beherschen !


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Zeig mir mal den Mage der Spielen kann, und unter dem 8 Platz im Dmg ist....


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Mai 2009)

1. Magier
2. Hexenmeister
3.Schatten Priester



 und das mit dem eig sind alle gut is falsch weil die stoff klassen am meisten dmg machen weil sie ja stoff tragen deswegenmacht ein krieger nicht so viel dmg weil er dafür platte träkt, stellt euch mal Magier oder Warlock mit plattenrüstung vor viel schaden + so viel rüstung das du kein dmg mehr bekommst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn er ihn richtig spielt ist er nicht auf platz 3 mit bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dks machen mehr schaden als MAges wenn sie auf dem gleichen Equipstatus sind . Und jetzt sag mir nicht nein das ist nicht so.. es sei den das ist von Server zu Server anders xD


----------



## crusader23 (20. Mai 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Wieso schreiben so viele MAGE ?? Die zeit war mal ich gehe sehr oft Raiden und da sind immer bis zu 4 Mages mit bei und da sieht man nie einen unter den Top 8 ! Ele,Hunter,DK wenn sie ihr Klasse beherschen !




dann hast du die falschen mages bei :-) 
oder den falschen encounter^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (20. Mai 2009)

hmm naja egal ich hab nen Mage und nen Pala  diem achen beide gut damage und es ist eh egal wer da mit oben im dmg is schlusspunkt is der gesammte Damage wichtig um einen Raid ect zu beenden.. von daher sinnloser Treath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmerer (20. Mai 2009)

Tjo, was können die Mages auf eure Server dafür das sie kein Skill haben.
Vielleicht hast du Mages mit schlechten Equipment getroffen. Unsere Mages
sind immer unter den Top8. Wobei DK's zz immer noch recht weit oben sind.
Ich behaupt jetzt nicht das DK einfach Facerolling wäre aber mit nem DK
kann jeder Damage machen.


----------



## Seethlock (20. Mai 2009)

Bei uns sieht das folgendermaßen aus:+

1-4: Schurken, Feral Druiden - mit jeweils 5,7-6,2k dps es hängt halt vom Boss ab
5-17: Total Mischmasch

Wobei es bei Hodir zb auch so ist oder General dass die Caster vorne sind, aber bei "normalen" Nukebossen wie Mimiron, Auriaya, Ignis etc ist unser Recount zu 90% gelb orange gelb orange gelb
bzw orange orange gelb gelb gelb...blabla da darf jeder ma vorne sein^.^


----------



## Starfros (20. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind und das wir davon ausgehen das sie alle gleich gut equipt sind und ihre Klassen auch beherrschen.




Da kann man NUR sagen .... in jeder Raidgilde sind es andere Klassen auf Top drei.


----------



## Nillux (20. Mai 2009)

1. Schurken

2. DK

3. Magier


----------



## eaglestar (20. Mai 2009)

Es kommt immer zuerst auf den Spieler und seine Ausrüstung an.
Erst dann spielt die Klasse eine Rolle.

Ich befinde mich meist nur 100 - 300 DPS hinter voll T7,5 ausgerüsteten Jägern oder Hexern,
obwohl ich nur die T7 Brust und die T7 Hose habe.....als Schurke.

Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren wie es im 25er Raid mit dem DPS aussieht.



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (20. Mai 2009)

Ohhhhhh ein "Wer is top-dd-thread". Geil, hatten wir jetzt auch schon 2 oder 3 Tage lang nicht mehr. Und kommt ihr diesmal auf die Lösung ? Nö, oder ?


----------



## MrPink007 (20. Mai 2009)

1. Schurken

2. Ele´s

3. Hexer


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Dks sind im Schaden vor Mage ? 
Da kenne ich bei uns nur einen.


----------



## soul6 (20. Mai 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh ein "Wer is top-dd-thread". Geil, hatten wir jetzt auch schon 2 oder 3 Tage lang nicht mehr. Und kommt ihr diesmal auf die Lösung ? Nö, oder ?



lol und /sign

der war gut und die Lösung werden wir wieder nicht finden; also warten auf nächste woche, ob es dann die Antwort gibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy

p.s.: ich hab mit meiner shadow  T7,5 Leute schon gaga gemacht, als sie noch überwiegend blau equipt war
und um was gehts eigentlich ? 5er,10er,25er ? durchschnittszahlen, bosskämpfe, viel AoE oder singletargets etc..etc.. ?

kreisch* jetzt nehm ich den thread auch schon ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (20. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dks sind im Schaden vor Mage ?
> Da kenne ich bei uns nur einen.



was nicht heissen muss das dein umfeld das maß der dinge ist..


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wer der TopDD ist, aber als ich gestern zum zweiten mal in meine Furorskillung geschlüpft bin hab ich festgesellt: Ich bins nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davan77 (20. Mai 2009)

Also, ich hab hier ja jetzt viel gelesen in diesem Tread.
Aber eine Sache hat hier wenn ich mich nicht irre keiner erwähnt.

Es kommt vorallem auch auf die anderen an, die dabei sind!
Wenn mann selber nichts kann, aber der rest des Raids noch weniger drauf hat, 
kann man trotzdem 1. im dps sein.

Andersrum ist es natürlich genauso. wenn du sonst immer ganz oben stehst und dann bei nem raid 
mitgehst der einfach mehr drauf hat wie dein sonstiger bist du halt nicht mehr vorne.
wollt ich nur mal am rande mitteilen.


----------



## Gaiwain (20. Mai 2009)

Krieger, Schurke, Hexer, Jäger, Magier, Priester, Schamane, Vergelter
 - je nach Encounter jeweils 2-4% auseinander in wechselnder Reihenfolge ....

lg

PS: DK´s haben wir keine im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (20. Mai 2009)

Diese frage kann niemand beantworten.


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Mai 2009)

Unterschiedlich ..

bei uns meist Hunter, Shadow und Schurke bzw Vergelter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2009)

davan77 schrieb:


> Es kommt vorallem auch auf die anderen an, die dabei sind!
> Wenn mann selber nichts kann, aber der rest des Raids noch weniger drauf hat,
> kann man trotzdem 1. im dps sein.



Aber absolut! Spätestens wer mal in einer Random war wo der Tank mehr Damage machte als sonstwer kann das bestätigen.


----------



## Thrainan (20. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an, kann man bomben, muss man decursen oder gar CC einsetzen (haha der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wirklich schlecht ist keiner.


----------



## Syrras (20. Mai 2009)

1. mein Main

2. mein "Alt"

3. meine Twinks


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. Mai 2009)

Pre 3.1.2

1. DK
2. Jäger
3. Hexer


----------



## Maga1212 (20. Mai 2009)

1. Chuck Norris
2. Mages/Shadow Priest
3. Warris


----------



## Xyman2001 (20. Mai 2009)

gut das so wenige Hunter net in den Top3 haben dann ist der nächste Hunter Buff ja net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn man mal von DPS an der Boss-Puppe ausgeht wäre mein Ranking wie folgt:

1. schurke
2. ele
3. hexer


----------



## Esda (20. Mai 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> 1. Chuck Norris
> 2. Mages/Shadow Priest
> 3. Warris



*weglach


Ganz klar: Feraldruiden!


----------



## celivar (20. Mai 2009)

BRING THE PLAYER NOT THE CLASS!

Thema damit erledigt?


----------



## beatdogone (20. Mai 2009)

Mit epics und skill ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## React82 (20. Mai 2009)

Mit T7-Gear:

Druide 
Schurke
Hexer

Siehe da: http://code.google.com/p/simulationcraft/wiki/SampleOutputT7


----------



## Malakhay (20. Mai 2009)

sicher wechselt das je nach Situation...
z.B. bei Keristrasza im Nexus kannste Caster knicken wegen dem stackenden dmg wenn man stehen bleibt...
nimm aber mal nen Kampf in dem der Caster ganz in Ruhe die Zeit hat zu casten und nicht gestört wird...
da sind und bleiben die Stoffis auf den ersten Plätzen!


----------



## Hexenhase (20. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind und das wir davon ausgehen das sie alle gleich gut equipt sind und ihre Klassen auch beherrschen.




wiess nicht wieviele themen schon offen sind damit. gibt keine guten und auch keine schlechten. kommt immer drauf wer hinter dieser Figur sitzt und sie spielt....


----------



## Cloudsbrother (20. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1.fury warri
> 2.fury warri
> 3.fury warri
> 
> ...



Schön wärs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin auch Fury.
Aber bisher stehen diese immer am unteren rand der dps liste.
Caster klassen stehen da immer ganz klar vorne.
Und Dks natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (20. Mai 2009)

ey kann es sein das ihr alle keine ahnung habt. SCHUREK macht die meisten schaden ich kritte fast immer und eht schon gut ab


----------



## ChAzR (20. Mai 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich
> Ich
> Ich
> 
> Noch fragen?



OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebes Buffed-Team =)
bitte nehmt diesen Forum-Usern bitte die Rechte zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es erspart uns allen einen Nervenzusammen bruch und schont das Scrollrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja back to topic:

also kommt immer auf den boss an und raidaufstellung aber Eulen sind wie immer gut und ja bei manchen bossen auch die ms-warris =)
Naja ansonsten wie immer mage, shadow und hexer ^^


----------



## Raethor (20. Mai 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey kann es sein das ihr alle keine ahnung habt. SCHUREK macht die meisten schaden ich kritte fast immer und eht schon gut ab



2/10 aufgrund belustigenden Schreibfehlers.

mfg


----------



## Anni®! (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn er jetzt noch 'Rouge' schreibt gibts 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malyce (20. Mai 2009)

Abhängig vom Boss und der Taktik kann sich das immer ändern. Wir haben z.B. Leute im Raid die sich daran aufgeilen, beim Trash 6000 DPS zu machen. Spitzenleistung.

Also, wie gesagt, je nach dem an welchem Boss wir stehen, sind die Top 3 DD Magier, Schurke, Schamane (Verstärker). In der Reihenfolge.

Witzig dabei ist, das ich den Menschen, die neu in die Gilde kommen, erklären muss, warum der Enhancer so viel Schaden macht bzw. seit wann er soviel Schaden macht. Finde ich interessant das Verstärker so im Veruf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar gibt es Bosse in denen ich nur Mittelmäßig bin. Ich habe ja auch nur Raidbuffed 35% Crit. Entweder ich lege n guten Try hin, oder habe kein Crit-Luck.

Ansonsten: Webstats XT-002


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Mai 2009)

In unserem Raid:

1. Schurke
2. Magier
3. Schurke
4. Krieger
5. Hexer
6. Schamane (Hybrid)

Der Rest ist ja Tankend und heilend unterwegs. 

Quelle: Recount: über den ganzen Abend

Und an den Schurek über mir: Nicht wer den meisten (Hirn)schaden hat - wer ihn macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nertolk (20. Mai 2009)

Dk (richtig gespielt einfach nur derbst imba)
Hexer
dann lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Mai 2009)

Nertolk schrieb:


> Dk (richtig gespielt einfach nur derbst imba)



kann man da was falsch machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Mai 2009)

@BleaKill 
Made my Day!!!!! MUahahahaahahaaa xDDD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Mai 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey kann es sein das ihr alle keine ahnung habt. SCHUREK macht die meisten schaden ich kritte fast immer und eht schon gut ab



ich hoffe hinter diesem beitrag steckt ironie....sonst zeige ich dir gleich wovon du keine ahnung hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. Mai 2009)

Malyce schrieb:


> Abhängig vom Boss und der Taktik kann sich das immer ändern. Wir haben z.B. Leute im Raid die sich daran aufgeilen, beim Trash 6000 DPS zu machen. Spitzenleistung.
> 
> Also, wie gesagt, je nach dem an welchem Boss wir stehen, sind die Top 3 DD Magier, Schurke, Schamane (Verstärker). In der Reihenfolge.
> 
> ...




Ich lach mich kaputt finds zwar geil das euer vs au 1 ist (spielt auchverstärker) aber selbst unser rogue fährt im 10er um die 5,3k Bananen (bps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ne aber da is bei nem schurken einiges mehr drin.

Lg ichtot


----------



## Shaniya (20. Mai 2009)

In unserem Raid mit ziemlich gleichem Equip-Stand:

1. Hexer
2. Shadow/Jäger
3. DK


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (20. Mai 2009)

Malyce schrieb:


> Abhängig vom Boss und der Taktik kann sich das immer ändern. Wir haben z.B. Leute im Raid die sich daran aufgeilen, beim Trash 6000 DPS zu machen. Spitzenleistung.
> 
> Also, wie gesagt, je nach dem an welchem Boss wir stehen, sind die Top 3 DD Magier, Schurke, Schamane (Verstärker). In der Reihenfolge.
> 
> ...


 eure schurken können ja absolut ma gar nichts


----------



## Anni®! (20. Mai 2009)

Bei uns wars Sh-Priest, Schurke 2x, Verstärker 

Jetzt nurnoch 1 Schurke, weil ich PvE inaktiv bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (20. Mai 2009)

das is ja soo geil erst machen alle mimi weil dk´s ja sooooo op sind und jetzt werden se hier netma erwähnt.. echt das is schon krass 

dk ftw


----------



## Anni®! (20. Mai 2009)

Dann hast du anscheinend n paa Comments übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich tatsächlich zugeben muss, dass Dk´s in meinen Raids kaum auffallen.


----------



## Kankru (20. Mai 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> 1. Druide, Schamane, Todesritter, Priester, Krieger, Paladin, Hexenmeister, Magier, Schurke oder Jäger
> 2. Schurke, Druide, Krieger, Magier, Hexenmeister, Todesritter, Jäger, Paladin, Schamane oder Priester.
> 3. Jäger, Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister, Paladin, Krieger, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane oder Druide.
> 
> Wer was anderes sagt der lügt!




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexiglas (20. Mai 2009)

1) Hunter mit abstand
2) ab hier wird das feld breiter aber hexer verst.schamy mage und rogue stehen oben
3) alles mögliche

Hunter sind wenn man sie richtig spielt (nicht kiddy BM skillung und auch nich SV-PvP skillung sondern MM geskillt) echte OMGFWTFOLOLOLOL-DPS maschienen 
meiner fährt mit blau/lila hero eq 4,3k dps... mir felht nur nochn bisschen hit-ratig dann ab nach naxx und uld


----------



## Ahti (20. Mai 2009)

Mh.. also wer als Krieger "Am unteren Rand der DpS liste steht" macht eindeutig was falsch
Fury is outdatet.. Arms macht mehr schaden
ich war gestern mit 2nd equip ( jo is schon noch okay, aber nich wirklich der brüller... 5-6 Sachen kann man in Naxx 25er Austauschen) mit ner rnd truppe Emalon 25er
Ich war 5ter in Recount, davor waren 2 hexer und 2 mages.. ich denke allerdings ganz klar das es auf den Support ankommt
allein mit nem zusätzlichen Ele Schamanen mach ich als magier ca 500-750 DpS mehr.. im Raid geht das durch buffs und sonstigen support aber noch wesentlihc höher

Meine Liste:

Feral Dudu (die gehn richtig krass ab wenn man weiss wie man sie spielt)
Mage
Arms Krieger


----------



## immortal15 (20. Mai 2009)

meine meinugn nach 1. Schurke 2. Hexenmeister 3. Magier

und dazwischen kann nooch ein krieger sein wenn er gut spielt ^^


----------



## Îlanéra (20. Mai 2009)

nachdem man nach 7 seiten nun eigentlich sagen kann das mage hexer ele shadow und rogue und furrys erwähnt wurden....und alle andern klassen eben auch....würde ich zu dem schluss kommen das das immer und überall anders ist.

auser würde es doch nichts ändern zu wissen welche klassen auf der *****verlängerung als nr.1 angezeigt wird,
weil sich das ganze so schnell ändert, dass wenn du nich in 1-2 wochen nen char auf 80 bringts und 25raid equipst das wissen nicht zu deinem vorteil nutzen kannst.


----------



## Anni®! (20. Mai 2009)

Tjo, aus den ganzen Recount ergebnissen von euch allen kann man davon ausgehen, dass Hexer/Mage/Rogue und Verstärker im mom den meisten Dmgoutput fahren.

Frage beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed xD


----------



## Er4yzer (20. Mai 2009)

man muss ganz klar unterscheiden ob man von ungebufftem dmg oder gebufftem dmg redet... denn zB caster kriegen von ner eule 5% höhere kritchance drauf, als jäger wie zB ich sind die einzigen wirklich sinnvollen permanenten buffs sdm und sdk (evtl sdw), die wirklich was am dmg reißen (mal vom dudu vllt noch :S) aber sonst? im raid stacken caster einfach besser mit solchen buffs wie dem von ner eule.
das argument mit "ich steh als xxx in unseren raids immer ganz vorne" zieht mal gar net, ich steh auch immer an erster stelle mit ~4,5k dps als jäger und bin noch nicht mal full naxx etc 25 equipped... jedoch muss ich sagen dass unser eleshami und auch der verstärker richtig nicen schaden machen können (welche jedoch besseres equip haben).
man muss aber wirklich immer wieder sagen SKILL>EQUIP, allein gestern hab ich schon wieder 'nen full t7 jäger gesehen bei dessen skillung man nur die hände überm kopf zusammenschlagen konnte. manche leute haben einfach kein verständnis für das spiel.
was mich 'mal interessieren würde wäre ein recount von ensidia, denn deren mitglieder sind alle etwa vergleichbar equipped (naja manche derer skillungen sind allerdings auch zum verrecken schlecht -.-).
ich persönlich denke schurken sowie GUTE todesritter hauen insgesamt den besten dmg am boss raus, jedoch gibt es auf die aldor leider nur sehr sehr wenige schurken, sodass ich da wenig vergleichsmöglichkeiten hab...


----------



## Laxera (20. Mai 2009)

1. Hm....Schami (gute spieler vorrausgesetzt - ach ja: Eleschami meine ich im speziellen!)
2. Schattenpriester (ist mein derzeitiger main und ich bin im DMG - in 10er naxx etc. - meist gut dabei)
3. DK (als unholy mit viel AE...reinstellen, rota fahren, freuen (freund von mir hat so einen))

ach ja: warum nicht mage/hexer etc.?

naja zum mage: ist mein Ex-Main, ist so gut ausgestattet wie mein priester und ich kriege nix über 2K dmg gebacken (hab schon an der skillung - FFB - gedreht, die rota geändert etc....bin wohl zu doof dafür, obwohl die schatti rota aufwändiger ist)

hexer? naja, was ich so sehe sind hexchen im moment nicht so groß dabei...

mfg LAX


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. Mai 2009)

heal pala
schtz warri
bm hunter (ohne pet ist aber dabei zu beachten)

//
alle klassen machen gut schaden ,im moment würde ich sagen : Magier,Hexer,Off Krieger


----------



## Part v. Durotan (20. Mai 2009)

pala mage wl

single target schurke / warri / hunter 

find spiel ist gerade top balanced, bis auf palas


----------



## LeetoN2k (20. Mai 2009)

Furor Krieger (Full T8,5 / best Ulduar GEar)
MS Krieger
Mage/Hunter

- Jede Klasse kann mit Skill bester sein


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen



Die Frage zeigt, das Du keinerlei Ahnung von WoW hast. Das ist nicht verwerflich (jeder fängt mal an), aber ich würde Dir raten, dich erst mal nach den Grundprinzipen "wie wird Schaden erzeugt und verhindert" und "welche Klasse erzeugt wie Schaden" zu erkundigen. Da lernst Du dann so Sachen wie das der Schaden von der Art und Weise des Zieles den Schaden zu vermindern abhängt.

Nachdem Du das verstanden hast, versthest Du auch, warum Deine Frage so ganz und gar sinnlos ist.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Mai 2009)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## GlomGlom (20. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> 1: (leider) Furors wenn sie Full t8,5 sind ^^
> 2: Schurken
> 3: Vieleicht Vergelter ( Mit den guten Equip)
> 4: Mage
> 5: Hunter [KILL THE HUNTERZ!]



Cool das ist also die Top 3!!!!

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (20. Mai 2009)

ironie_on
Ich gebe es zu, ich bin ein Noob. ich habe letzte Woche bei Maexxna auf hero fast keinen Schaden auf den Boss gemacht, während die beiden anderen Hunter, ganz vorne im Penismeter waren. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch am Wipe schuld, was muss ich mich auch 3 mal einspinnen lassen und konnte in der Zeit die anderen nicht aus den Netzen schießen. War sicher auch meine Schuld, dass die Heiler in den Netzen verreckt sind
ironie_off


was ich damit sagen will?

erst kommen die zugeteilten Aufgaben, wenn die erledigt sind, könnt ihr DPS fahren. Leider scheinen das zur Zeit viele anders zu sehen. 

Um mal bei Beispiel zubleiben. Mir ist ein 2Kdps Hunter der sich um die Netze kümmert 10 mal lieber, als ein 4K imbahunter, der nur bäm bäm kennt


----------



## Ktown (20. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> *weglach
> 
> 
> Ganz klar: Feraldruiden!




pssst... nich so laut. *Angstvornerfhat;-)


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (20. Mai 2009)

Natürlich Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,aber auch Mages und Eleshamis ^^ 



<A href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsig.allvatar.com%2Fsignatur%2F394358Crmis.png" target="_blank">


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratic (20. Mai 2009)

ganz klar der Hexer...
Mit richtig gutem equip und skill macht der überirdisch Schaden.
und am stylischsten is er sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (20. Mai 2009)

Ein Arkanmage teilt übelst aus, ein Firemage ist mehr Raidunterstützend usw.

Es gibt so viele Faktoren, die da noch mitspielen...

Dadurch, dass eben angedeutete Faktoren sehr wichtig sind, ist die einzige Sicherheit die du beim nennen der Top-DD's hast die, dass du dir nicht sicher sein kannst, da wiederholt angesprochene Faktoren einen grösseren Einfluss auf den endgültigen Schadensoutput haben als die Klasse, die man spielt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2009)

schurkn sind bei uns atm erster oder ma nen mage


----------



## NeedYou (20. Mai 2009)

1. Schurke (auf jeden Fall Top 3,wer was anderes sagt: l2p)
2.Magier
3. S Priest


----------



## addyy09 (21. Mai 2009)

1. Hexer 
2. Shamys


----------



## addyy09 (21. Mai 2009)

3.mages


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Mai 2009)

fury warris können immernoch gut dmg machn....einer aus meiner gilde der hat ein verf***** geiles equip ne gute skillung und hat auch skill und der is immer unter den top 3 mindestens.....ja 3.1 hat auch ihm wehgetan aber ihn hats nicht gestört der fährt immernoch iner hc mindestens 3k dps und in naxx so zwischen 3,5k-5k dps trash nicht mirgezählt


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Mai 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> 3.mages



/hust*


----------



## Kremlin (21. Mai 2009)

1. Pala
2. Dk
3. Armswarri evtl. Rogue


----------



## Kalmur (21. Mai 2009)

1. Hexer 
2. Mages
3. ele Schami


----------



## Monoecus (21. Mai 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen welche 3 Klassen auf 80 die Top 3 DMG Klassen sind und das wir davon ausgehen das sie alle gleich gut equipt sind und ihre Klassen auch beherrschen.



1. [Enter any Class here]
2. [Enter any Class here]
3. [Enter any Class here]


Jeder kann erster sein...

Ich hab einen voll Naxx 25 equipten Schattenpriester gesehen, der hat eine unglaubliche DPS von 1800 geschafft (Mein Alter Gildenleiter, der meinte ich wär schlecht aber konnte selbst nix LOL)(wirklich war)
Ich hab als Eule mit Heal-Equip (0 Trefferwertung und wenig Krit) im gleichen Raid locker 3500 geschafft...


----------



## Pericolus (21. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich sinnloses Thema...

Jede Klasse hat das gewisse etwas an DMG...

Kommt nur drauf an ob mann die Klasse richtig spielen kann..
Genauso wie auch das gear und die sockelungen richtig sein müssen...


----------



## Apfelbrot (21. Mai 2009)

Eratic schrieb:


> ganz klar der Hexer...
> Mit richtig gutem equip und skill macht der überirdisch Schaden.
> und am stylischsten is er sowieso
> 
> ...



enough said!


----------



## ReWahn (21. Mai 2009)

platz 1 ich.
platz 2 alle anderen.
platz 3 du.

situation geklärt? ;D


----------



## addyy09 (21. Mai 2009)

jo jede klasse kann gut dmg raushaun, hab bis jetzt von jeder klasse jmd gesehn der ueber 5k dps hatte (bis auf pala, kommt bestimmt noch )
mfg


----------



## Adnuf (21. Mai 2009)

also bei uns siehts meist so aus 

Hunter (Überleben Pve)
Magier
Krieger/Schurken/Schamis


----------



## Provieh (22. Mai 2009)

Rota


----------



## Maine- (22. Mai 2009)

1 Hexer / Shadow
2 DK / Schurke
3 Mage / Furry
...
....
.....
9 Eulen
10 Feral ^^


----------



## the Huntress (22. Mai 2009)

So schauts bei uns aus (Ulduar 25er) :
1. Unholy DK/SV Hunter/Schurke
2. SV Hunter/Feral Druide/Schurke/Magier
3. SV Hunter/Schurke/Magier

Ich denke nicht das man genau sagen kann welche Klassen am meisten Schaden machen. Es gibt nur Klassen, bei denen es LEICHTER ist alles an Schaden rauszuholen... sei es weil sie nicht so sehr vom Equip/Support abhängig sind wie andere Klassen, oder weil man bei der Skillung/Rota so gut wie nix falsch machen kann. So waren meine bisherigen Erfahrungen.

Teilweise ist es bei mir im Raid so, dass man am DMG Meter erkennen kann welcher DD sich am meisten Mühe macht. Wenn ich extra Agi Buff Food, Int+Agi Elixier sowie teure Pfeile farme, dann lasse ich meine Klassenkollegen und die restlichen DDs weit hinter mir. Die ersten 5 sind praktisch die, die zu viel Gold haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei unser DK ausnahmslos auf Platz 1 ist (wenn er mal da ist), da kann ich so viel farmen wie ich will. ;(


----------



## Isilrond (22. Mai 2009)

Bei uns

Feral
Schurke
Magier


----------

